# Baufragen zum Miniteich



## Ghamor (7. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken in meinem Garten einen kleinen Teich anzulegen, aber bis jetzt hat so ein bisschen der Ansporn gefehlt, das wirklich durchzuziehen *g*

Jetzt ist es aber soweit, wir haben vor kurzem ein Kräuterbeet angelegt und mich hat das Baufieber gepackt. Ich möchte euch auch gleich einmal zeigen wo der denn hinkommen soll:

 

 

 

 


Das Ganze war früher mal ein Kinderplanschbecken und wird jetzt als überdimensionierter Blumenkübel missbraucht 
Besonders schön sieht das Ganze aber spätestens dann nicht mehr aus, wenn die Blumen abgeblüht sind, sieht man ja auf den Bildern. Also raus mit dem Zeugs, in dem Becken soll ein Miniteich (seit heute weiß ich, dass man den so nennt ) entstehen, und zwar mit Bachlauf.
Erste bedenken hatte ich schon wegen der größe des Beckens. Der Durchmesser beträgt circa 1,20m. Wie Tief es ist kann ich nicht sagen, da das ganze zu einer Zeit entstanden ist, in der ich noch flüssig war. Mein Großvater war Natursteinmaurer und hat das vor einiger Zeit selbst gemauert. Daraus ergeben sicht jetzt ein paar Probleme, weil ich natürlich nicht alles da zerstören will, dazu aber später mehr.

Erst einmal der Plan:
Es soll ein Miniteich mit Bachlauf werden. Meine erste Frage wurde nach 10 Minuten lesen im Forum schon beantwortet - Ist das überhaupt groß genug für einen Teich? Da ich schon Miniteiche in der Regentonne gesehen hab beantworte ich das mal selbst mit einem ja 

Damit es etwas verständlicher wird, was ich da plane, eine kleine Zeichnung von mir. *WICHTIG: Menschen mit künsterlischen Ansprüchen bitte WEGSCHAUEN! Das nächste Bild ist nichts für schwache Nerven!!*



 

.....
öh, ja.... Ich kann nicht Zeichnen. 

Also zur Erklärung:

Ich möchte zwei kleine Bachläufe, die sich in einem Wasserfall zu einem Bach vereinigen und dann über einen weiteren Wasserfall in den Teich fließen.
Der erste Bachlauf startet auf der Mauer und fließt an ihr runter. Diese braunen Rechtecke sollen eine Natursteinmauer darstellen, die ich dort mauern will. Der violette Klotz da soll ein Quellstein sein, der anstelle des unansehnlichen Rohrs hinkommt. Da soll später auch ein Wasserhahn sein und gleichzeitig soll dort der zweite Bachlauf entspringen. Der zweite Bachlauf liegt höher als der erste, und soll den Wasserfall bilden. Die rosa Rechtecke sind ebenfalls Natursteinmauer. Äh ja - eigentlich ganz einfach aber kompliziert zu erklären 

Jetzt hab ich allerdings ein paar Fragen:

1. Wieviel Technik ist wirklich nötig? Auf den Fotos eurer Miniteiche seh ich selten irgendwelche Pumpen oder Filter. Ne Pumpe hab ich sowieso schon durch die zwei Bachläufe, muss ich mir jetzt da nen riesigen Druckfilter reinstellen?

2. Ich les auch öfters etwas von Filterpumpen... Sind das Pumpem FÜR einen Filter, oder sind das Pumpen, die schon SELBST filtern?

3. Ihr seht ja dass das Becken gemauert ist, muss ich ein Vließ unter die Teichfolie legen, oder hält die das aus?


Öh ja, viele Fragen, viel Text, viel Arbeit..

schon mal Danke im Voraus für die Antworten 

Lg
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baufragen zum Miniteich*

Servus Stefan

Herzlich Willkommen

Das wir bestimmt recht schön werden 

Zuerst einmal einige Fragen:

Wie stellst du Dir die Bachläufe in etwa von der Größe her vor.
Breite: 10 cm oder mehr
Soll es richtig fließen oder nur so dahin plätschern
Wasserfall: Fallhöhe und wohin fällt das Wasser, in das Miniteichbecken

Zu den Pumpen: Filter brauchst überhaupt keinen 
Solche Art von Pumpen würden sich anbieten.

Jetzt wäre noch zu klären wieviel Volumen (Liter) dein Miniteichbecken hat.
Denn erst dann läßt sich entscheiden ob dein Teichlein dafür geeignet ist oder nicht. 
Wenig Volumen = die Pumpe (Bachlauf) saugt dir den Teich aus
Viel Volumen = die Pumpe wird nur einen geringen Wasserstandsabfall im Teich verursachen.
Kommt halt immer darauf an wieviel Wasser gerade unterwegs ist.

Und zur Frage nach dem Vließ: Ich würde immer ein Vließ unter die Folie legen


----------



## Ghamor (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baufragen zum Miniteich*

Huhu,
danke für die schnelle Antwort 
die Bachläufe sollen nur so 10cm breit werden, vielleicht 15cm... gerade auf der Mauer habe ich ja nicht wirklich viel Spielraum, außerdem stelle ich mir gerade einen eher ruhig fließenden Bach vor.
Bei den Wasserfällen bin ich recht flexibel. Ich dachte jetzt so an 30cm, wenn ihr findet dass das zu hoch/niedrig ist kann ich das ja noch ändern.
Wobei du da gerade einen guten Punkt ansprichst... ich dachte dass der erste Wasserfall quasi direkt in den anderen Bachlauf plätschert, aber dabei geht wohl zu viel Wasser verloren, oder?
Der zweite Wasserfall würde direkt in den Miniteich fließen - Höhe auch wieder so 30 cm.

Zum Volumen:
Naja der Durchmesser des Teichs ist mit 1,20m vorgegeben, da ja alles gemauert ist. Wie tief nach unten der jetzt geht kann ich mir theoretisch aussuchen, solange ich ohne Hilfe wieder aus dem Loch rauskomm ists schon o.k. 
Ich stell mal die umgekehrte Frage - Wie viel Volumen sollte der Teich denn mindestens haben?


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baufragen zum Miniteich*

Servus Stefan

Wieviel Volumen dein Teichlein haben soll ... hmmm, gut Frage .... da müßte man das Wasservolumen des Bächleins + Wasserfall ausrechnen 

Und ehrlich gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung 

Nachdem man aber bei dieser Pumpe aus dem Link, die Durchflußmenge einstellen kann, kann man das ja dann austesten .

[OT]Habe gerade in deinem Profil gesehen das du auch Österreicher bist 
aus der Grünen Mark (Steiermark) 
Ich komme aus dem südlichen Niederösterreich (Schneebergland)[/OT]


----------



## Ghamor (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baufragen zum Miniteich*

Aaaaalso...

gerade mal mit nem Eisenstab nachgemessen (da hätt ich früher draufkommen können): das Becken ist nur 20cm tief, das ergibt ein Volumen von 226l.
20cm sind mir aber viel zu seicht - so 60 cm sollns schon werden. Das gäbe dann 678l. Die sollten dann auch für den Bachlauf reichen, oder? 
Nunja, da ich schon unterschiedliche Tiefen möchte (wenigstens zwei *g*) werdens wohl nicht ganz 678l.

Weiteres folgt dann morgen, wenn der Plan von der Chefin und Bauherrin, im Weiteren nurnoch "Mutter" genannt, abgesegnet worden ist 

Achja mir kommt da ne ganz doofe Frage, wie bekomm ich denn Schlauch und Kabel in das Becken? Muss ich das wirklich ins Becken reinhängen oder gibts da ne schönere Möglichkeit?

[OT]
Gut erkannt *g*
Hab mir schon gedacht dass hier im Forum noch andere Österreicher rumschwirren 
[/OT]


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baufragen zum Miniteich*

Servus Stefan,

und auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Falls es Dir weiterhilft: Angefangen habe ich mit einem ca. 600-Liter-Becken und einem kleinen Bachlauf von bis zu 30 cm Breite und bis zu 15 cm Tiefe. Gespeist wurde dieser durch eine 3.000- Liter-Bachlaufpumpe von O..e. Diese Pumpe lief immer nur gedrosselt, weil sie sonst viel zuviel Power gehabt hätte. Der Bachlauf hatte nämlich einen Grund aus Sand und war bepflanzt - das hätte es mir weggespült...

[OT]Liebe Grüße in die Steiermark - die Heimat meiner Mutter.[/OT]


----------



## Ghamor (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baufragen zum Miniteich*

Hi,

danke für eure Hilfe, aber das Thema hat sich erledigt. Muttern will eine Vogeltränke an der Stelle und keinen Teich. Könnte man ja kombinieren, will sie aber nicht.
Soviel dazu, trotzdem danke für eure Mühe.

Lg
Stefan


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Baufragen zum Miniteich*

Hallo Stefan,

dann erzähl ihr mal, das bei uns die Vögel auch bei Minusgraden im Bachlauf badeten, liebsten am Wasseraustritt tranken und einen Heidenspass am Bach hatten. Die Vogeltränke? Die hat nur der Igel benutzt.


----------

